# S&W 25-5 CYL unlocks and rotates back



## black rain (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a S&W 25-5 in 45 colt sometimes after firing the CYL unlocks and rotates backward. I load 8gr of unique with a250 gr lead bullet. If I load a light load like 5.8 of trail boss it never happens. 
I disassembled the gun and the springs look good and nothing looks broken It seems to have something to do with recoil The cyl lock has good spring tension and fits tight in the cyl notches. Im stumped can any one shed some light on whats happening to make the cyl unlock and rotate back.


----------



## XBT (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem is almost certainly a weak cylinder stop spring. This can be fixed with a new spring, or if you are a shade tree guy like me just take the old one out and stretch it a bit.

This is a common problem in older M-29’s and I have fixed two using the “stretch” method.


----------

